# If you had a choice.....



## sage267 (Jul 12, 2013)

If you had a choice between working at AMR riverside starting as a part timer or working at CARE full time. Which would you choose, Considering contract bids for riverside county are coming up fairly soon.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 12, 2013)

AMR. Protocols are better (its not in LA or OC). AMR uses ALS ambulances (1 medic 1 EMT) for 911 responses so you will be able to do more. Fire doesn't always control the scene (who ever gets on scene first is in control). 

AMR is a huge company so you can transfer to other locations nation wide. AMR isn't leaving riverside county anytime soon.

Edit: for AMR just because you are hired on as part time does not mean you will be part time for a long time. I was hired part time for another division. I put a letter in to become full time after my training time was done and was given a full time position my 4th day of my field training time.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 12, 2013)

It depends. Do you desperately need a full time paycheck?  If so, take the full time job.

If you'd rather work for AMR and can live on part time wages for a while then I'd do it. 

Good luck!


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 12, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> AMR. Protocols are better (its not in LA or OC). AMR uses ALS ambulances (1 medic 1 EMT) for 911 responses so you will be able to do more. Fire doesn't always control the scene (who ever gets on scene first is in control).
> 
> AMR is a huge company so you can transfer to other locations nation wide. AMR isn't leaving riverside county anytime soon.
> 
> Edit: for AMR just because you are hired on as part time does not mean you will be part time for a long time. I was hired part time for another division. I put a letter in to become full time after my training time was done and was given a full time position my 4th day of my field training time.



To my understanding the flip side to 1 medic 1 EMT is as an EMT you are always the driver.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 12, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> To my understanding the flip side to 1 medic 1 EMT is as an EMT you are always the driver.



To the most part yes. However you will get to do more on scene medical. For OC and LA if any patient requires any kind of ALS treatment/monitoring the fire medic will ride in meaning you don't get to do any kind of patient care (to the most part).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 12, 2013)

Other things you may want to look into are:

Which company is closer to you? 
What are the starting pay at the companies?
Education options?
Room for advancement?


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 12, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> To the most part yes. However you will get to do more on scene medical. For OC and LA if any patient requires any kind of ALS treatment/monitoring the fire medic will ride in meaning you don't get to do any kind of patient care (to the most part).



Can you elaborate on what more an EMT Basic can do in Riverside than in LA. I used to work in LA so I know how it is there but I cannot comment on how Riverside is. I have friends who have worked both LA and Riverside and they say the same thing you are saying but never give specifics. Is it one of those pride in where you work things?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 12, 2013)

For LA and OC from what I have heard from many people is that fire is always in control on scene. For where I am who ever is on scene is in control. 

Working in my area if I'm working with medics I know well they will let me (a basic) run the call, do the assessment, and make treatment options. I have done quite a few assessments on patients that needed ALS care. If I'm doing good with my assessment and treatment options then the medic will follow along. 

Being at an ALS company I am constantly exposed to all the ALS gear and know how to set up an assist the medic with procedures. 

There are also several other good things that I can't say online.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 12, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> For LA and OC from what I have heard from many people is that fire is always in control on scene. For where I am who ever is on scene is in control.
> 
> Working in my area if I'm working with medics I know well they will let me (a basic) run the call, do the assessment, and make treatment options. I have done quite a few assessments on patients that needed ALS care. If I'm doing good with my assessment and treatment options then the medic will follow along.
> 
> ...



I catch your drift...

Sorry for the hijack OP. Both are great companies to work for. If I ever get back on an ambulance the only thing I will look for is a company that does not use SSM.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 12, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> I catch your drift...
> 
> Sorry for the hijack OP. Both are great companies to work for. If I ever get back on an ambulance the only thing I will look for is a company that does not use SSM.



Ahhh that's something I forgot to mention. Look into what companies have what kind of system plan. For riverside most of it is SSM. I'm not sure on what care does.


----------



## sage267 (Jul 12, 2013)

Care does SSM also. I've been with care for about 4 months now but the commute from San Bernardino to Orange County is really wearing on the body and on the wallet hehe. I'm looking to be closer to home so I won't have to commute one hour each way. That was my only concern about the whole part time thing. Thanks everyone for all the replies it is very much appreciated.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 12, 2013)

If you get hired at AMR you have to wait 6 months before you are able to transfer. The place you want to transfer to has to have an opening or are currently hiring.


----------



## sage267 (Jul 12, 2013)

If I were to get hired at AMR in riverside that commute would only be 10 miles from me compared to 50 miles one way I do now. Just hoping to get hired and hoping to be able to get a full time position.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 12, 2013)

sage267 said:


> If I were to get hired at AMR in riverside that commute would only be 10 miles from me compared to 50 miles one way I do now. Just hoping to get hired and hoping to be able to get a full time position.



Ask about full time status during your interviews


----------



## sage267 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm definitely going to ask about full time status. Also I've heard that if you get invited back for a second interview with them that your pretty much hired. What truth, if any, is there in that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 12, 2013)

sage267 said:


> I'm definitely going to ask about full time status. Also I've heard that if you get invited back for a second interview with them that your pretty much hired. What truth, if any, is there in that.



Everyone I have talked to that was invited back for the second interview was hired.


----------



## sage267 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the info desertemt.


----------



## energystar (Jul 12, 2013)

sage267 said:


> If I were to get hired at AMR in riverside that commute would only be 10 miles from me compared to 50 miles one way I do now. Just hoping to get hired and hoping to be able to get a full time position.



If you are commuting 100 miles round trip that's going to put a big hole in your pocket from gas. I would look at how much you are spending on gas and food and then compare that to the part time wages of AMR. Honestly I bet you it isn't going to be a huge difference since CAREs pay isn't anything special. The convenience factor of driving 10 miles will also benefit you since you don't have to worry about traffic, etc. AMR does have ALS units so if your goal is to be a paramedic having the ability to work with one / bounce ideas off of will be very valuable on and off calls.


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Jul 12, 2013)

*Chose AMR, and no I don't work for them. *

Having worked in both types of systems, as an EMT in LA County and now as a paramedic in Central CA where we run Medic/EMT units my suggestion would be AMR. 

People in LA and OC (I know, I was one of them.) talk about how fire lets them do so much. While it may be true at scene with regards to CPR, spiking bags, 12 leads, etc, and you can watch the medic do his thing in the back, the fact remains, that you are there as the transportation provider and fire makes it apparent who is in charge on scene. They may be super cool with you and friendly, but at the end of the day, they see you as lesser than them. After a crazy or unique call, or even after a run of the mill call, fire packs their stuff up and goes back to station. You might talk about the call with them for a couple of minutes at the hospital, but the opportunity to learn is limited. 

With the medic/EMT ALS unit system, you will get better experience. You and your medic function as a cohesive unit. I trust my EMT and certainly could not do my job without them. We really work as a seamless team. In my system, the ambulance is in charge on scene. Period. 

The real educational opportunity for an EMT comes both on scene and after a call. My EMT is not below me, they simply have a different job on scene and different level of training. I make it a point when I push meds to explain to my EMT whether it is during the call or after, what the medication is for, what it does, how its administered, etc. I take time to show my EMTs what the squiggly line on the ECG means, what ST elevation is, ect. If, as an EMT, you have any questions, you have a medic sitting next to you to answer them. I would be willing to bet, the average EMT on a ALS unit has way more working knowledge than one working on a BLS 911 unit in LA or OC. For example, it is a cardinal sin to touch a medics drug box in LA or OC without being told to. My EMT knows whats going on, so in my system, if we pull up and it's an altered  diabetic, My EMT will open the drug bag, set up the glucometer, spike a bag, set up my IV supplies, and direct the BLS fire department to take vitals without me having to ask them. That same initiative would get you yelled at in many places down south. I personally wish I had worked the type of system I am in now before I went to paramedic school. In the end, you have to do what works the best for you, but in my opinion, having seen both sides, AMR Riverside is an awesome opportunity for you.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 12, 2013)

I worked at riverside amr for a couple of years and would definitely recommend them over la and oc. 

I am now at Hall and love it aswell. This is simply a better run system in the county of Kern.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 12, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> I worked at riverside amr for a couple of years and would definitely recommend them over la and oc.
> 
> I am now at Hall and love it aswell. This is simply a better run system in the county of Kern.



Hall = better.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 12, 2013)

Let's not forget about San Bernardino County AMR- Victorville, Rancho Cucamonga, and Redlands. Talk about awesome ALS experience.


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Jul 12, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> I worked at riverside amr for a couple of years and would definitely recommend them over la and oc.
> 
> I am now at Hall and love it aswell. This is simply a better run system in the county of Kern.




Do you work Metro or East Kern? Anyway, I agree Kern County is a well run system. I love working for Liberty in the Kern River Valley.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 12, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Hall = better.






definitely agree. On many levels 




Addrobo said:


> Let's not forget about San Bernardino County AMR- Victorville, Rancho Cucamonga, and Redlands. Talk about awesome ALS experience.








if I were to go back to amr I would go to either riverside or victorville. Rancho amr sucks besides the equipment. Ontario, rancho fire are all a bunch of as*holes.



CentralCalEMT said:


> Do you work Metro or East Kern? Anyway, I agree Kern County is a well run system. I love working for Liberty in the Kern River Valley.



I work metro. East Kern would be very nice.
 Those east Kern 48s are awesome. XX00XX00XX00000000....


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 12, 2013)

CentralCalEMT said:


> Do you work Metro or East Kern? Anyway, I agree Kern County is a well run system. I love working for Liberty in the Kern River Valley.



So is that old Care or was that always liberty. And what's starting medic? And shifts? Thanks


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 12, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> definitely agree. On many levels
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You wouldn't come to the desert??


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 12, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> You wouldn't come to the desert??



I would try it but its too far from home for 12s :/


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah that is the old Care. Liberty now covers Lake Isabella, Kernville, and the whole Kern River Valley as well as the Ridgecrest/Trona/Middle of nowhere, possibly right next to hell it is so hot. They have 4 stations and 8ALS units per shift. The shifts are 48s and 72s. They used to work 96s but that recently changed. There are only two shifts so you work 7 days out of 14. Pay is around 10/hour, however with all the hours worked and build on overtime, it is slightly more than 50K a year I believe.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 12, 2013)

How are the 48and 72s worked. ?


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Jul 12, 2013)

Here is a two week rotation where X is a day worked and O is an off day.

XXOOXXXOOXXOOO



There are also companies who will let you work a strait 60. So for example you would work from Saturday at 0800 to Monday at 2000 and then be off until the next Saturday at 0800.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 12, 2013)

CentralCalEMT said:


> Here is a two week rotation where X is a day worked and O is an off day.
> 
> XXOOXXXOOXXOOO
> 
> ...



Oo where is that? Delano or Kern?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 13, 2013)

CentralCalEMT said:


> Yeah that is the old Care. Liberty now covers Lake Isabella, Kernville, and the whole Kern River Valley as well as the Ridgecrest/Trona/Middle of nowhere, possibly right next to hell it is so hot. They have 4 stations and 8ALS units per shift. The shifts are 48s and 72s. They used to work 96s but that recently changed. There are only two shifts so you work 7 days out of 14. Pay is around 10/hour, however with all the hours worked and build on overtime, it is slightly more than 50K a year I believe.



Burroughs High School, Ridgecrest, 2007.


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Jul 13, 2013)

That schedule is Liberty, Delano and Kern now.


----------



## jgmedic (Jul 13, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> I worked at riverside amr for a couple of years and would definitely recommend them over la and oc.
> 
> I am now at Hall and love it aswell. This is simply a better run system in the county of Kern.



Hall is great. The one caveat is if you want to go Fire, keep it to yourself. In my experience, management really wants to keep you there. AMR is a bit more understanding if you have further career goals. In RivCo, I would look at AMR Desert or Hemet, rather than Riverside.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 13, 2013)

jgmedic said:


> Hall is great. The one caveat is if you want to go Fire, keep it to yourself. In my experience, management really wants to keep you there. AMR is a bit more understanding if you have further career goals. In RivCo, I would look at AMR Desert or Hemet, rather than Riverside.



Yes they have a very low turn over. I think its 56% of employees are here for over 5yrs. I would like hemet division because of their bls department and great management from what I would here from all your guys when they came into riverside.


----------

